# Geico Music



## specialspirit (Jul 5, 2017)

In Geico's latist motorcycle ad there is a fellow singing a song. Can anyone tell me the name of the song and the name of the artist, or the name of the album if there is one. Also I would like to add that I tried to register with musicbanter.com but absolutely could not, trying to register with them is a nightmare.:tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

specialspirit said:


> In Geico's latist motorcycle ad there is a fellow singing a song. Can anyone tell me the name of the song and the name of the artist, or the name of the album if there is one. Also I would like to add that I tried to register with musicbanter.com but absolutely could not, trying to register with them is a nightmare.:tiphat:


Did you try You Tube to find it?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

specialspirit said:


> In Geico's latist motorcycle ad there is a fellow singing a song. Can anyone tell me the name of the song and the name of the artist, or the name of the album if there is one. Also I would like to add that I tried to register with musicbanter.com but absolutely could not, trying to register with them is a nightmare.:tiphat:


If it is the ad about the parents gone and leaving the kids I found the youtube showing by someone Going up the country by Canned Heat.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

Check out the soundtrack from "Woodstock." :guitar:


----------

